# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Thanksgiving 2022

## andynap

Attachment 63616



Attachment 63645

----------


## KevinS

Le Repaire is also offering a credible Thanksgiving Special.  They don’t advertise much, but I tried it last year, and I enjoyed it.

----------


## amyb

More choices popping up.

Me, I still miss the  traditional Thanksgiving by Maya. 

Time to try new things.

Deep breath, Ames. 

I will get through this.and I will have a fabulous time. The turkey neck is not guaranteed.

----------


## Eve

On our way tomorrow after our traditional North End pre game dinner!  Hope to see some of you soon!

----------


## cec1

> On our way tomorrow after our traditional North End pre game dinner!  Hope to see some of you soon!



Wishing you safe travels!

----------


## amyb

> On our way tomorrow after our traditional North End pre game dinner!  Hope to see some of you soon!



You are gonna love being warm again. Happy journey.

----------


## marybeth

We’re doing L’esprit for Thanksgiving. Hoping for their regular menu but I’m sure whatever they’re serving will be delicious.

----------


## KevinS

> We’re doing L’esprit for Thanksgiving. Hoping for their regular menu but I’m sure whatever they’re serving will be delicious.



I had the Cochon Noir off of the regular menu recently. I thought that it was better than ever.

----------


## Eve

We are doing Pearl for the day on Thanksgiving. Even though we are staying at Les Ilets, we will celebrate the holiday in Carib Waterplay chairs. 
Then picking up first time family members at 3:30!

----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------


## KevinS

Turkey tonight, mussels tomorrow.

----------

